# Where is the “manage cash” on new pos?



## JustTapSkip (Feb 10, 2022)

All of our SCO have been upgraded to the new pos, on the old pos at SCO we were able to see how much coins/bills there were. How can we do that now? Also, when there aren’t enough bills/coins it doesn’t say “failed to dispense $XYZ” so besides looking at the receipt how do we know how much was not dispensed now?


----------



## baba777 (Feb 10, 2022)

It might be in Device Status or in Banking.


----------



## sunnydays (Feb 11, 2022)

can i tell you a secret

the manage cash screen was always inaccurate


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 12, 2022)

sunnydays said:


> can i tell you a secret
> 
> the manage cash screen was always inaccurate


^^^ yeah.
I don’t need an exact amount, I just need full, low, empty for each.


----------



## DBZ (Feb 12, 2022)

sunnydays said:


> can i tell you a secret
> 
> the manage cash screen was always inaccurate



This makes me so mad. How hard is it to put in the right amount?


----------

